# Freeze/Crash SSD related?



## eyebone (Apr 7, 2010)

hej folks,

i run into a strange problem since several days . just installed 8.0 on a 2 core E8400 cpu with a ssd hdd from intel. io access times are enormous and i was really looking forward to work more on the system. unfortunatly the system freezes pretty often. 
the filesystem is zfs, i configured it like it was advised in several howtos, to not having some kind of kernel message and reboot. i compiled already two times 8.0-Stable and 8.0-p2 as well as building a new world. always with the same result, after some time, the system just freezes. i have a 2,5" hdd with 8.0-p2 as well, in the same system, which is not freezing, so i guess the problem lies at the ssd side.

i was able to recognize that the system froze 2 times when the dependencies of virtualbox were cleaned, it froze at the same pkg(qt4 of course ). i think this can point to the root of the problem.(at a first guess i had said bad sector) 

i wonder if there is some kind of special ATA_CMD or smth, to do/tune/change for a SSD disc, maybe someone has more experience with freebsd and ssd and can give maybe some tips on the side. 

maybe related to the problem the device is not accessed with SATA300 as it should be, setting to the mode did not work.

```
#uname -a
FreeBSD computer 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #1: Wed Apr  7 17:17:13 UTC 2010     root@computer:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/computer  i386

# atacontrol info ata3
Master:  ad6 <INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC> SATA revision 2.x
# atacontrol mode ad6
current mode = SATA150
# atacontrol mode ad6 SATA300
current mode = SATA150
```

ahci is enabled in the bios, and the disk is capable of SATA300

thx in advance,


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 7, 2010)

To do a first check of your drive, install sysutils/smartmontools and run `# smartctl -a /dev/adX`. Especially look for ID 233, Media_Wearout_Indicator, which is the remaining lifetime of the drive in percent. How old is your drive?


----------



## eyebone (Apr 7, 2010)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> To do a first check of your drive, install sysutils/smartmontools and run `# smartctl -a /dev/adX`. Especially look for ID 233, Media_Wearout_Indicator, which is the remaining lifetime of the drive in percent. How old is your drive?



the result of the ID233 is:

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH  TYPE     UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       0


# smartctl -l selftest /dev/ad6

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Vendor offline      Completed without error       00%       134         -
```

the drive is pretty new, 1month maybe in use. regards,


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 8, 2010)

Hm, I wouldn't say the problem is the drive itself. Is your 8.0-p2 installation another one? If so, any big differences between the two?


----------



## thuglife (Apr 8, 2010)

For sata mode you should kldload atapicam(4) and ahci(4).

You should also consider using amd64 with zfs, 8.0-STABLE has trim support and zfs v14 too.


----------



## eyebone (Apr 8, 2010)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> Hm, I wouldn't say the problem is the drive itself. Is your 8.0-p2 installation another one? If so, any big differences between the two?


yes, i think after running the smartmon tools as well that the ssd looks pretty well. odd thing is, since yesterday no freezes. after 4 days ongoing problems - solved for now. let's see what the amd64 install as suggested by thuglife results in ...



			
				thuglife said:
			
		

> For sata mode you should kldload atapicam(4) and ahci(4).


loaded ahci and atapicam, no change here. still S150 only and not changeable.


> You should also consider using amd64 with zfs, 8.0-STABLE has trim support and zfs v14 too.


indeed i should do so. :stud


----------



## thuglife (Apr 8, 2010)

You should either use /boot/loader.conf or compile a custom kernel. kldload won't do, i failed to express my self correctly.


----------



## eyebone (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, new system - new luck. amd64 is running.



			
				thuglife said:
			
		

> You should also consider using amd64 with zfs, 8.0-STABLE has trim support and zfs v14 too.



How do i enable/use trim support?


----------



## sec (Oct 6, 2010)

*exactly same Problem*

Hello Everbody, hello eyebone,

I have exactly the same Problem. First I thought the problem was my SATA Controller on an old Asus A8V Board. But same Problem with a newly bought <SiI 3114 SATA150 controller>.

The SSD ist 30533MB <OCZ ONYX 1.51> at ata2-master SATA150 on Freebsd 8.0-RELEASE.
This makes me crazy. Is my first SDD, too. Don't known how to go on.

Greetings
sec


----------



## sec (Oct 12, 2010)

*seems fixed*



			
				thuglife said:
			
		

> For sata mode you should kldload atapicam(4) and ahci(4).



I guess this is not completely correct. With ahci you should use ata_cam.

Anyway.. my system has now an uptime from over 6 Days. This is a new record with the new SSD.
6 Days - wow :r

Hopefully the Problem is fixed. Either it was the new ahci driver which I use since you told me (thanks for this tip) or the Problem is related with hald. I have build an ignore file for hald with hdd and sdd in it. If the system will run stable i could switch one after the other off to determine which part is responsible for the Problem. It is so frustrating not to find anything in the logs.

I wish you a nice day.


----------



## sec (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess that the Problem was caused by the not supported TRIM command for UFS in FreeBSD 8.0. Now since FreeBSD 8.2 (29 January 2011) there is full support in UFS.

I will update my system and we will see.

Have a nice day.

(btw. thanks for teaching english


----------



## aragon (Feb 25, 2011)

sec said:
			
		

> Now since FreeBSD 8.2 (29 January 2011) there is full support in UFS.


Where/how?  News to me...


----------



## janboe (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have a FreeBSD machine at the moment to test this, but I think he (and also wikipedia) refers to this: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/ufs/ffs/ffs_alloc.c#rev1.153.2.4


----------

